# Community > Clubs >  Taihape and hawkesbay NZDA Tauruarau shoot

## andyanimal31

Just letting everybody know  that the taruarau shoot is on tommorow the 2nd of november.
Please bring a shovel for a bit of track repair if coming early and your $10 koha.
Cheers Andy


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cigar

Hiya Andy,
The 2nd of November is today.... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## andyanimal31

> Hiya Andy,
> The 2nd of November is today....


Oops!
A beautiful day out at the taruarau shooting our comp that was the Sunday by the way, the 3rd

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

Looks like Hawkes Bay must have won cause my kid says so

----------


## andyanimal31

Taihape not like the Poms, we were humble in defeat!
You wait till next year we are going to rig it and use the pommy tactics to milk some penalty points and send your top shooters to the sideline red carded!
Cheers Hawkes bay nzda a great weekend

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------

